# Cutting Strip Wood



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Wingnut I use a carbide thin kerf blade for cordless tools. This little saw screams through poplar & cedar. It leaves a slight blade mark that resembles the actual mill cut board. The smallest I can cut is a 6"x 6" HO scale board. I'm a carpenter by trade so this is the smallest I want to adventure & quit with 10 fingers each time. I actually have more respect for this little saw than I do my shop saw. My friend owns & operates The Hobby Mill, let me know if that's where you get your ship wood from. I was working on his home several years ago & I noticed him dumping real fine sawdust at the edge of his woods wearing what looked like a Hazmat suit. Most home owners don't produce more sawdust than I do so I asked him what he was doing. He showed me his shop & his products were unbelievable not to mention his shop. He told me it was dangerous breathing some of the exotic wood dust was the reason for the suit. Here are a few pics of my simple backwoods operation but very functional for me.




























Started out with a pile of poplar scraps on a 2'x3' area.










Strip wood covering the whole 2'x4' area now



















Estimated value if bought at the LHS over $400. & some Sawdust:laugh:
Thanks for looking.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice work on the wood, I'm going to fire up my saw for some of that soon.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

nice. and if you do sell from time to time i'll buy from you instead of hobbylinc.

the hobby mill, i do be leave that was the one. has been a wile since i worked on my boats.
all so i have moved to ships in bottles and the wood for that is easy to cut.

skip


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I do the same thing.
Extra fine laser kerf blade, If i remember right it's 1/16 thick at the teeth.:sly:
I got it to cut exotic veneer. I think the dang blade cost me $250.00 but it cuts very nice. 

I did a lot of maple and cherry cabinets and would save the scraps and cut that up into small wood.


----------

